# androids out! stepped my cell game up!



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

Screw android I'm on the next level just bought this phone outright














































Give me a thanks if you are jelly









And I am done looking at it and I am no collector. If you want it make me a super cool twitter background and you can this!


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Dude, I like that theme! Where did you get the dialer font?


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

JDM AS FCK huh LOL


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Shouldn't there already have been a crysis question?


----------

